# CAAD10: Should I size up?



## Benjoh (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just got a 56 CAAD10, I'm currently running 55mm of spacers with the stock stem (100mm I think?) flipped down and 79cm saddle height. I'm almost 6ft tall with a 34in inseam. I think there's around 4 in of saddle/bar drop, and it's comfortable. I have just started training for racing so I anticipate I will become somewhat more flexible/get a better core, but not sure to what extent.

I have the option of trading it in for a 58 - would it make sense to do so? I've got a lot of seatpost showing and obviously 55mm of spacers is not ideal, but would sizing up impact my reach too much? I have a short torso for my height, but I feel like I could go a bit longer and still be comfortable.

Of course the best option is to test ride a 58, and I will check around to see if there are any near me, but I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with this. Also, I'm fairly mathematically inept so any help at interpreting those geo charts is welcome

Thanks!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 6' with a 36 inseam....I ride a 58. I tried a 56 and couuld make it work with a longer stem.
Test ride one....


----------



## Anseladams (Aug 31, 2012)

I am with the mayor, only way to find out is to test ride one. I just got a CAAD 10 the other day 2012 model and I opted for the 56..but then again I am 5'10 with a 33 inseam.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

With a 34 inseam...I'd say your more or less average for your hieght.
Your height and inseam are only a part of the equation.
How you sit on a bike and flexability are others.
I tried a 56 and a 58....the 58 felt better and that's what I bought.
One note...I'm running the stock 110 stem on mine....but I'm probably shorter upper body wise than you...again, it's how we sit on the bike.
If the shop your sealing with has some one who knows how to fit you a on bike...I'd ask them.
But a caveat here: When I first started road racing back 20 years ago...I was fit by a " guru". It was painful to ride the bike he set up for me. A season later , I tried another guy who came up with totally different numbers and an equally uncomfortable position /bike. While in Italy at a camp...the old Italian mechanic, who used to be a pro back in his day...looked at me and said " you look ugly" and built me a bike. When I sat on it...it was that " this is how a bike should feel " Moment...it was like that old pair of shoes that fit perfect.
Good luck in your search for a perfect fit


----------



## Anseladams (Aug 31, 2012)

All very true..some just have longer arms then others, all a personal preference...
as you said before throw out all the #s and just get on the bike and ride it...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The big question is whether your reach to the bars is too short or just right. 

If it's too short and you feel like you need a 12 cm stem ... then go up to the 58 cm frame. If it feels good as is, then you bough the wrong bike and should have gone with a Synapse that has a taller head tube.

I'm 5'10" with a 32.5" inseam length and ride a 56 cm CAAD10 with a 12 cm stem ... but I'm running it with a -20 degree stem and a "Slam that stem" top cap, so I have a lot of drop from the saddle to bars.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Another thing to think about....I don't know if you're just trading a frame or the entire bike.
But in most cases....there are component size differences between 56 and 58 bikes. Many 56's have 42 bars and 172.5 cranks....and 44 and 175 on the 58


----------

